# Breeding Firemouth Cichlids in my 29g



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Merry Christmas to all! I have a 29g tank with 5 FM cichlids in it, all under 3". I got 6 of them about a month ago so they can naturally pair up and so far, the remaining 5 spend their entire day hiding. Should I consider getting some dither fish until 2 of the FMs pair up? I plan to remove all inhabitants once 2 FMs pair up and donate them to my LFS.

So my question is:

1) Should I add dither fish to help these FMs come out of hiding? If so, what kind of dither fish should I get?

2) Or should I leave the 5 in there and once 2 pair up and have the tank to themselves, they will be more active and spend less time in hiding?

Thanks










This is the tank before I put them in there.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't know much about firemouths but I can tell you that your anubias is going to die buried in sand. You have to tie it to a rock or wood and leave the roots free in the water.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi there and Merry Christmas!

T. meeki are CA cichlids so hopefully a mod can move this over into the CA forum, as you'll get more input that way..

I would go ahead and add some dithers as young fish are naturally reclusive, not to mention it will help fill out your tank and add some movement. If you want a "biotope correct" species look in livebearers such as mollies and swords. If you're not concerned about that any medium to large Tetra species would work (Buenos Aires, Colombians, Congos, ect) as well as something like Giant Danios. No need to remove them when you get a pair either.

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> Hi there and Merry Christmas!
> 
> T. meeki are CA cichlids so hopefully a mod can move this over into the CA forum, as you'll get more input that way..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion and I hope this post gets moved the CA forum.

Any other biotope correct species aside from mollies and swords? I love the idea of adding a school of 6 (rummynose tetras) to make the FMs come out of hiding.

Are you sure I wouldn't have to remove the dithers once I get a pair that starts spawning?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Rummynose tetras (as are almost ALL Tetras sold in LFS) are from South America not Central, therefor they are not "biotope corect". Rummynose's are also pretty small and would most likely end up as a snack for your meeki once they put on some size.

I wouldn't remove the dithers when you get a pair as it will give them somewhere else to target their aggression besides on one another..


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Adding the dithers will help. You may also consider adding some more rockwork or other decor. I realize this is a 29 so you don't have a lot of space, but the left side is so open, and the rocks don't go very far up your tank. That makes the fish feel unprotected. Or since you have Firemouths, instead of more rock on the left, a piece of driftwood kind of hanging in from the top might help make them feel more secure in venturing out also.

One more tip, "work with them". Kind of like training a dog. Sit by the tank in the evening around feeding time, and see if you can get them to come to your "wiggling" finger. Remain very still other than moving your finger or fingers. After a few attempts, and or days, you can usually get some interaction going and eventually they will be more at ease.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I like your scaping. I always end up cluttered.

I think a pair of FM's and half a dozen or more dither fish will look good.

I have 9 red eye tetras and 6 cherry barbs with the Th. Ellioti, my fish don't hide much at all (but they have eaten 3 barbs in the last few months). Not having any luck with my Ellioti spawning, not sure what I am missing..

(yeah that note about the plant, if its anubias which it looks like it will die planted like that)


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Spotmonster, I think adding a piece of driftwood hanging in from the top is a great idea.

I actually do approach them very slowly and they come out, swim around and follow my finger, but I never seeing them out when I'm sitting across the room for example.

Thanks for the note about the Anubias, I will tie it to a rock.


----------

